# REDSUB INF budget multiscale bass (34.5 - 35.5 scale)



## DeKay (Jan 19, 2019)

Did you guys seen this one?
Im going to order one of them and do some subbass experiments on them for some of my songs!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/RedSub-INF-Fan-Fret-Multi-scale-Bass-Guitar-Gloss-Black/18021954395

I can always return it here in germany if it's shitty.
I think it'll be okay!


----------



## DeKay (Jan 19, 2019)

It's some kind of a new budget brand by gear4music here in germany, I think it's on par with harley benton if not even from the same factory.


----------



## I play music (Jan 23, 2019)

DeKay said:


> It's some kind of a new budget brand by gear4music here in germany, I think it's on par with harley benton if not even from the same factory.


I think Harley Benton instruments come from various factories. Anyway, if you order one tell us how it is. I can't imagine the scale length to be long enough for tuning a whole octave down however.


----------



## DeKay (Jan 24, 2019)

I play music said:


> I think Harley Benton instruments come from various factories. Anyway, if you order one tell us how it is. I can't imagine the scale length to be long enough for tuning a whole octave down however.



I use subbass octaver fx anyways, I just want that long scale clarity on the E note and a fancy cool instrument


----------

